# How often do you go through propane tanks?



## Captain Morgan (Apr 1, 2005)

Taurus, an empty tank can cost you around 30 bucks, buying a full tank can be around 45.  Refilling an empty tank can cost from 10 to 14 dollars around here, and exchanging an empty for a full will cost from 15 to 20.

I've only lit my gasser once since I bought my kettle about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 1, 2005)

Eventually you'll end up with both.  A gasser is more forgiving for beginners, but you won't be really good at grilling till you master charcoal or lump.  I will say this....if you've got the time, start with the charcoal.  If you're pressed for time, the gasser would be your most convenient option.  Now get out there and buy a grill and tell us all about it!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 1, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Taurus,
> 
> Also, a tip for that charcoal grill:  Get one that's big enough so that you can leave some cooking space where there are no coals.  That way, you have a place to move your meat if the fire starts getting crazy or is hotter than you thought.  Usually, I only have to build a fire under about half of my 22.5" kettle to do what I need to do.
> 
> ...



  Great point.....looking at the 22 inch kettle, you may think "That's gonna take a lot of charcoal.."  Use half or even less of your grate space for the heat.


----------

